# Erste Benchmarks des AMD Phenom II X4 940



## Korn86 (7. Dezember 2008)

Auf vr-zone.com sind bereits erste Benchmarks eines AMD Phenom II X4 940 aufgetaucht, welche im Gegensatz zu den bisherigen veröffentlichten Benchmark-Folien von AMD nun auch realistische Vergleiche zwischen den anderen in den Benchmarks enthaltenen CPUs zulässt. Da diesmal das Testsystem sowie die Benchmark Settings mit angegeben wurden kann man diese Benchmarks durchaus ernst nehmen. Die Quelle soll laut dem User "Silentjack07" aus dem vr-zon-Forum die Seite expreview.com sein.

Als Testsystem für den Phenom II X4 940, den Phenom X4 9950 und den Core 2 Quad Q9550 kamen eine GTX280 samt 4GB DDR2 1066 Einsatz, während für den Core i7 940 3GB DDR3 1333 verwendet wurden.

Getestet wurden Stalker: Clear Sky, Crysis Warhead, Dead Space, Far Cry 2, Call of Duty: World at War und World in Conflict.

Quelle: new phenom II benchmarks - VR-Zone IT & Lifestyle Forum!








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Der Phenom II X4 940 schlägt sich durch die Bank sehr gut gegen den Core 2 Quad Q9550 und ist in fast allen Benchmarks gleichauf oder sogar schneller als Intels Quadcore für den Sockel 775. Nur in Call of Duty: World at War und World in Conflict muss sich der Phenom II X4 940 gegen den Core 2 Quad Q9550 geschlagen geben. Call of Duty: World at War scheint sehr cachelastig zu sein, da hier der Phenom II X4 940 und Core i7 940 vom Core 2 Quad Q9550 welcher auf 2X6MB L2-Cache zurückgreifen kann deutlich geschlagen werden. World in Conflict scheint wie bisher dem Agena auch dem Deneb nicht so gut zu liegen, doch der Phenom II X4 940 ist dem Core 2 Quad Q9550 mit nur 2,3 Frames weniger dicht auf den Fersen. Lediglich der Core i7 940 ist für den Phenom II X4 940 und auch den Core 2 Quad Q9550 in World in Conflict unerreichbar. Der Phenom II X4 940 ist im sehr CPU-lastigen World in Conflict sogar knapp 44% schneller als sein Vorgänger der Phenom X4 9950, was schon eine beachtliche Leistungssteigerung ist.


MfG Korn86


----------



## push@max (7. Dezember 2008)

Die CPU schlägt sich richtig gut 

Man muss immer bedenken, wie weit AMD von Intel weg war...und mit dem Phenom II scheinen sie wieder an Intel dran zu sein.

Der Konkurrenzkampf geht im nächsten Jahr sicherlich in eine neue Runde


----------



## Der Dudelsack (7. Dezember 2008)

nicht schlech aber ich hatte gehofft die würden sich noch deutlicher von den core 2 cpu´s absetzen

MfG,
diedudelsack


----------



## Lee (7. Dezember 2008)

AMD SCHNELLER!!!!!!!

Ich will ihn endlich haben^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Dezember 2008)

Das Ergebnis bei World at War wundert mich etwas...
Haben die 'netten Leute' hier etwa einen Intel Compiler verwendet??


----------



## Lee (7. Dezember 2008)

Im Endeffekt ist es doch egal, solange das Spiel läuft und das tut es...


Zu der Intel Geschichte, mich würde mal interressieren bei wie vielen Spielen es nen Intel bonus gibt. Konnte man nicht bei den VIA´s die CPUID ändern? Da gab es doch vor einiger Zeit mal nen Bericht, dass die VIA´s im PC Mark schneller waren als die Atoms, nach dem man die CPUID auf Intel gändert hat...


----------



## MaN!aC (7. Dezember 2008)

Die Ergebnisse können sich schon sehen lassen. Bin auf weitere Tests gespannt, wenn er endlich rauskommt und was im Endeffekt DDR3 noch hergibt.


----------



## Salvadore (7. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenn die Leistung der Phenoms II, wie hier dargestellt, stimmen sollte; würde ich mich doch über eine Quellenangabe freuen (nach expreview sieht das nämlich nicht aus!)  .


----------



## Lee (7. Dezember 2008)

Steht doch da^^

VR Zone...


----------



## Korn86 (7. Dezember 2008)

Salvadore schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Leistung der Phenoms II, wie hier dargestellt, stimmen sollte; würde ich mich doch über eine Quellenangabe freuen (nach expreview sieht das nämlich nicht aus!)  .






> http://www.expreview.com
> 
> the benchmarks had been there for *several hours* tonight. now i cant find them anymore, do you?


Quelle: new phenom II benchmarks - VR-Zone IT & Lifestyle Forum!


----------



## Salvadore (7. Dezember 2008)

Hab ich doch gesagt: Nach expreview sieht das ganze nicht aus! 
Die wussten schon, warum sie nur ein paar Stunden da waren!

Aber wie gesagt, die Leistung kommt schon in etwa hin (denke ich).


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. Dezember 2008)

Der Phenom II macht sogar dem Core i7 940 richtig Konkurrenz. 
Wenn er wirklich wie angenommen für 250-280€ kommen soll wird Intel wohl erst mal die Preise für den i7 920 senken müssen.


----------



## push@max (7. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Der Phenom II macht sogar dem Core i7 940 richtig Konkurrenz.
> Wenn er wirklich wie angenommen für 250-280€ kommen soll wird Intel wohl erst mal die Preise für den i7 920 senken müssen.



Naja, der Core i7 bewegt sich jetzt schon in einer Preisregion von um die 267€.

Zum Release des Phenom II wird Intel den Preis sicherlich noch senken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Dezember 2008)

Crysis Warhead geht mit der GTX280 und 1xAA und AF nur auf 35 Frames hoch?
Ist ja irgendwie arm. 

Aber das Potential ist schon zu erkennen, keine Frage.
Außerdem ist das noch ein Deneb für AM2+.
Der AM3 Sockel mit DDR3 bringt vielleicht noch etwas.


----------



## Uziflator (7. Dezember 2008)

*Freude* Intel hat wieder Konkurenz


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. Dezember 2008)

oh man wenn das stimmt ist echt cool, und ja der intel core i7 920 kostet nur 270€, aber ein mainboard kostet genausoviel.
der phenom 2 kann sogar auf alten am2 boards betrieben werden solange der hersteller nen neues bios rausgibt

in diesem sinne, hut ab!
mfg


----------



## z3r0 (7. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön! Also wenn das am Ende alles so stimmt wird er gekauft und über Weihnachten schonmal die Wakü angeschafft hrhr^^
Auch wenn ich mir jetzt schon die Diskusion vorstellen kann wieso pcgh Wert X angibt und eine andere Seite wie Computerbase den Wert Y für die CPU ausspuckt.


----------



## Jy-Falc00n (7. Dezember 2008)

Das sieht doch mal sehr gut aus, endlich kommt AMD wieder richtig ins CPU geschaft rein!


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (7. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Naja, der Core i7 bewegt sich jetzt schon in einer Preisregion von um die 267€.
> 
> Zum Release des Phenom II wird Intel den Preis sicherlich noch senken.



Das i7 Board kostet aktuell 220€. Für die Hälfte bekommt man ein AM2+ Hig-End Board mit AM3 Support.
In den Benches wird aber ein i7 940 gezeigt und dieser kostet aktuell 525€
Somit kann AMD nicht in Konkurrenz zum Nehalem stehen und wird sich mit Leistung und Preis beim Q9xxx orientieren.
Schön wenn dann so eine günstige Plattform AM2+ hier und da den preislichen Alptraum 1366 in den Schatten stellen kann.
Erst mit der günstigeren 11xx Plattform wird AMD Konkurrenz mit der neuen Architektur von Intel haben.


----------



## push@max (7. Dezember 2008)

[TLR]Snoopy schrieb:


> Das i7 Board kostet aktuell 220€. Für die Hälfte bekommt man ein AM2+ Hig-End Board mit AM3 Support.
> In den Benches wird aber ein i7 940 gezeigt und dieser kostet aktuell 525€
> Somit kann AMD nicht in Konkurrenz zum Nehalem stehen und wird sich mit Leistung und Preis beim Q9xxx orientieren.
> Schön wenn dann so eine günstige Plattform AM2+ hier und da den preislichen Alptraum 1366 in den Schatten stellen kann.
> Erst mit der günstigeren 11xx Plattform wird AMD Konkurrenz mit der neuen Architektur von Intel haben.



Ich (wir) ging oben nur auf den Prozessor-Preis ein und nicht auf das Mainboard oder gar den teureren DDR3 Speicher.


----------



## mr-lo (7. Dezember 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> oh man wenn das stimmt ist echt cool, und ja der intel core i7 920 kostet nur 270€, aber ein mainboard kostet genausoviel.
> der phenom 2 kann sogar auf alten am2 boards betrieben werden solange der hersteller nen neues bios rausgibt
> 
> in diesem sinne, hut ab!
> mfg


Es kommt noch besser, es gibt auch AGP-Boards mit dem man einen PhenomII betreiben kann. 
News | ASRock stellt Beta Bios mit Phenom II Unterstützung für AM2NF3-VSTA (nForce 3 250) bereit | PcTreiber.Net
"Update 

Uns hat nun auch ein Beta Bios für das ASRock AiveDual-eSATA2 erreicht,d as ebenfalls den Phenom II unterstützen soll. Da Board basiert auf dem nVidia (ULI) M1695 Chipsatz zusammen mit dem nForce 3 250 Chipsatz. Das Board unterstützt AGP und PCIe." 
Das nennt man kompatibel.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. Dezember 2008)

mr-lo schrieb:


> Uns hat nun auch ein Beta Bios für das ASRock AiveDual-eSATA2 erreicht,d as ebenfalls den Phenom II unterstützen soll. Da Board basiert auf dem nVidia (ULI) M1695 Chipsatz zusammen mit dem nForce 3 250 Chipsatz. Das Board unterstützt AGP und PCIe."
> Das nennt man kompatibel.


Lang nichts mehr gehört von dem Board.
Scheint sich aber zum echten Allrounder zu entwickeln.


----------



## Potman (7. Dezember 2008)

Nicht schlecht!!! Mal schaun wie sich dann der Phenom II 945 auf nem AM3 Board gegen die Core i7´s schlägt.


----------



## kyuss1975 (7. Dezember 2008)

Potman schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht!!! Mal schaun wie sich dann der Phenom II 945 auf nem AM3 Board gegen die Core i7´s schlägt.


 
das wird interessant!
da der am2+ phenom2 940 schon jetzt mit dem i7 940 mithalten kann.
da wird er nicht nur das preis/leistungsverhältnis auf seiner seite haben.

ich warte noch auf den am3.


----------



## Potman (7. Dezember 2008)

kyuss1975 schrieb:


> ich warte noch auf den am3.



Ich auch  Wenn dann kommt mir nur ein AM3 Deneb ins haus!


----------



## AnthraX (7. Dezember 2008)

Sehr gutes Ergebnis, wenn das stimmen sollte haben wir endlich wieder einen einigermaßen "ebenbürtigen" Konkurrenten zu den Aktuellen Intel CPUs


----------



## Salvadore (7. Dezember 2008)

Hier noch ein kleiner Vergleich im 3DMark Vantage zwischen altem und neuem Phenom.


----------



## KTMDoki (7. Dezember 2008)

Potman schrieb:


> Ich auch  Wenn dann kommt mir nur ein AM3 Deneb ins haus!



Bin ich auch dabei, bei den Ergebnissen! 

Echt verdammt gut, wie sich der X2 940 schlägt!

AM3 + Phenom II ich komme


----------



## riedochs (8. Dezember 2008)

Die Benchmarkergebnisse scheinen die Gerüchte der letzten Zeit zu bestätigen.


----------



## push@max (8. Dezember 2008)

Und das OC ist auch echt übel, wie heute auf der Main-Page steht...ich versteh immer noch nicht recht, wie AMD die Architektur so stark verbessern konnte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht habens garnicht sondern einfach nur einen 'high Performance Process' geschaffen?

Wobei der 65nm Prozess auch nicht so schlecht war, zum Schluss, der Brisbane war aber etwas zu arg 'cost optimized'...


----------



## Namaker (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich tippe eher auf Fake.
Ein Typ meldet sich, nur um das zu posten, in einem Forum an und gibt eine Quelle an, wo das gepostete nicht mehr zu finden ist? Das ist ziemlich fragwürdig...
Also lieber einmal mehr abwarten und Tee rauchen, auch wenn das Gezeigte erfreulich wäre.


----------



## lowkres (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich warte lieber auf ein Test von PCGH und anderen Sites ab.Was mich dann auch extrem bei den Tests interessieren würde,ist das Potenzial zwischen -PhenomII940@4Ghz und Core2Quad@4Ghz-


----------



## push@max (10. Dezember 2008)

Der Januar wird auf jeden Fall heiß!


----------



## TooHot (12. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Der Januar wird auf jeden Fall heiß!


 

Es ist Winter


----------



## riedochs (12. Dezember 2008)

Globale Erwaermung?


----------



## Maggats (12. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Und das OC ist auch echt übel, wie heute auf der Main-Page steht...ich versteh immer noch nicht recht, wie AMD die Architektur so stark verbessern konnte.



ich finde das klingt alles zu schön um wahr zu sein. dennoch hoffe ich das sich das bewahrheitet. will nämlich im januar einkaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Globale Erwaermung?


 
Bei den vielen Grafikkarten, die inzwischen verbaut wurden, ist das wahrscheinlich.


----------



## El B. (13. Dezember 2008)

Nach dem gestrigen OC-Event in den USA gibt s bereits wieder Aussagen zur Spieletauglichkeit des Ph2:

Zitat:"Lastly, it's important to mention that in the Core i7 965 system vs Phenom II 940 BE Crysis comparison, I was able to verify that both systems were running the exact same graphical settings, with the same cards. Phenom II had 4GB of ram, dual channel while the Core i7 had 3GB in triple channel on an X58 Intel reference board. The Phenom II had higher frame rates throughout the majority of the gameplay."

Leider werden die Einstellungen nicht näher beschrieben.

Link:

AMD Phenom II and Dragon Preview Event - Invite Only - Page 11 - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## push@max (13. Dezember 2008)

AMD scheint wieder stark an Selbstbewusstsein gewonnen zu haben, wenn sie es sich erlauben, Intel zu unterstellen, dass sie schon die besten Chips "herauspicken" um bei den OC Werten mitzuhalten. 

Die müssen noch den Ball flach halten und erstmal offizielle Testergebnise und die Verkaufszahlen abwarten.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. Januar 2009)

amd macht an der börse gewinn und intel verluste so freuhts mich hahahahaha 

intel ist bei mir unerwünscht genau so wie nvidia!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nur amd und ati preisleistung ist bei dennen immer umschlagbar!!!


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> nur amd und ati preisleistung ist bei dennen immer umschlagbar!!!



Es geht...mittlerweile bekommt man eine GTX260 ebenfalls für 200€, die sogar noch schneller als eine HD4870 ist, ein Core i7 920 kostet ebenfalls 245€, der deutlich schneller ist, als der Phenom II 940, nur das Board ist z.Z bei Intel noch wesentlich teurer, wobei sich das von der Performance und den Eigenschaften wieder ausgleicht.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. Januar 2009)

push at max da liegst du falsch die 260gtx ist nur deswegen schneller weil die neue version rausgekommen ist mit 216alus und der 55mm techno... zudem kommt noch dazu das die 4870 dennoch in manchen games besser ist!!!

und nun zum prozz das stimmt ebenfalls net!!! erstens 8(4logisch/4physisch) gegen 4 kerne!!!
zweitens wenn du dir mal den vergleich  anschaust ist der I7 940 etwa 10 pro schneller!!! und der kostet mal locker das doppelte!!!

also wäre dann beim vergleich der I7 920 von intel da wären die beiden ungefähr gleichstand sprich der PhenomII und I7 920!!!

wo bei dann die board von intel verdammt teuer sind wie du schon gepostet hast 

also welches lohnt sich dann!!!

sag nichts falsches =( 

antwort:
amd amd amd amd


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> push at max da liegst du falsch die 260gtx ist nur deswegen schneller weil die neue version rausgekommen ist mit 216alus und der 55mm techno... zudem kommt noch dazu das die 4870 dennoch in manchen games besser ist!!!



Ich beziehe mich ja auf den aktuellen Leistungsstand. Die HD4870 hatte schon mit dem Shader-Update der GTX260 Probleme bekommen, mit den 55nm legen sie nochmal nach. Darüber könnten wir jetzt Tage diskutieren, damit wurden auch bereits zich Seiten in den Threads gefüllt GTX260 vs. HD4870.

Man muss auch schauen, ob man die 512MB oder 1GB Version der 4870 hat.



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> und nun zum prozz das stimmt ebenfalls net!!! erstens 8(4logisch/4physisch) gegen 4 kerne!!!
> zweitens wenn du dir mal den vergleich  anschaust ist der I7 940 etwa 10 pro schneller!!! und der kostet mal locker das doppelte!!!
> 
> also wäre dann beim vergleich der I7 920 von intel da wären die beiden ungefähr gleichstand sprich der PhenomII und I7 920!!!



Dann hast Du dir anscheindend nicht den Test am Donnerstag durchgelesen...der eine Bechmark ist doch nur einer von vielen 

GTA4:

"Der Test macht deutlich, was die Intel-Architektur kann, wenn es bei einem Spiel weniger auf die Grafikkarte und dafür deutlich mehr auf die CPU-Leistung ankommt - und widerlegt unsere anfänglichen Vermutungen, die Nehalem-Architektur sei vor allem etwas für Server. " =>Core i7 920

FC2:

"In dieser Auflösung liegen beide Phenom-II-Modelle praktisch gleichauf, bei Core 2 Quad Q9550 und Core i7-920 sind die durchschnittlichen Fps-Werte nur geringfügig höher als die der AMD-Modelle. "

Left 4 Dead:

schau selbst 

Phenom II X4 CPU-Test: AMD Deneb gegen Intel Core 2/Core i7 - Phenom II, Deneb, Intel Core 2, Core i7, CPU, Prozessor, AMD

Schau aber auf die Taktraten.

Fallout3:

"Bei Fallout 3 liegt der Phenom II X4 940 BE wie bei den meisten Spielen vor dem übertakteten Phenom X4 9950 BE, trotzdem dominieren die drei Intel-Prozessoren diesen Benchmark. "

Und überzeug dich auch bei dem Anwendungstest

Phenom II X4 CPU-Test: AMD Deneb gegen Intel Core 2/Core i7 - Phenom II, Deneb, Intel Core 2, Core i7, CPU, Prozessor, AMD

Hier nochmal das Fazit von PCGH

"Viel spannender ist das Duell des Neulings mit *Intels Core 2 Quad auf Yorkfield-Basis*, denn beide buhlen um dieselben Kunden: um Sie. Sollten Sie sich nun für den Phenom II X4 940 BE entscheiden oder für den ähnlich teuren Q9550? Das können wir nicht klar beantworten, *denn sie sind praktisch gleichwertig*, ob bei der Arbeit oder beim Vergnügen."


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. Januar 2009)

hmm wir haben beide recht!!!

das mit der graka find ich dennoch unfair, weil man kann nicht ein altes model mit einem neuen vergleichen 4870 gegen die neue 260gtx 
das sit so wie wenn man ein alten audi a4 mit dem neuen a4 vergleicht!!! wir müssen warten bis das update des rv770 chips von ati endlich rauskommt!!! dann könnte man sie wirklich vergleichen!!!

zu denn prozzesoren kann man nichts sagen das was amd jetzt rausgebracht hat ist unschlagbar nicht ein mal dein quad kommt dagegen an Q9950@2,83Ghz 

und wenn du jetzt dennoch meinst die I7 wären besser dann ja sie sind halt besser aber auch nur weil sie noch weiter 4logische kerne haben!!!


----------



## push@max (10. Januar 2009)

Mit der Grafikkarte gebe ich Dir recht. Nvidia musste zwei Updates bringen, um sich vom Gleichstand mit der HD4870 abzusetzen...jetzt ist sie halt ein wenig schneller, aber der Vergleich ist ein wenig unfair.

Bei den Prozessoren sag ich nur eins: AMD hat einen super Job gemacht. Durch Verbesserungen einen solchen Sprung zu machen, und dann noch ständig der Druck mit den roten Zahlen...Hut ab 

Ich fasse mal so zusammen. Für 250€ ist der Core i7 z.Z am schnellsten. Allerdings ist die Plattform mit dem X58 auch z.Z am teuersten.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. Januar 2009)

jetzt sind wir uns einig


----------

